# Need Fishermen



## RBKBillings

I've posted this once before and it turned out well. I have a 35' Bertram with twin diesels and am looking for fishermen who would be willing to share the cost of fuel on a day trip. Call me at (901) 494-1075 if your interested. Richard


----------



## Flounderpounder

More details would be nice, especially where you depart from?


----------



## captfredscharters

Dis you get your electronics fixed?


----------



## Tail Chaser

I copied this from his profile page hope it is ok it was from June of this year:

I have posted requests for one or two fisherman to share expenses in the recent past. I replied to several responses and have yet to find anyone who CAN/WILL ACTUALLY go fishing. I'm retired and can go anytime. In fact I,m going this Thursday. I go out through the Pensacola Pass and like to go out around 10 miles max. I go for 4 to six hours depending on the fishing. Diesel split two ways is around $50.00. I have a 35' fishing boat, comfortable and in excellent condition with twin diesels. Want to share fuel, bait, etc. Serious respondents only. Richard (901) 494-1075


----------



## RBKBillings

I replaced it with a brand new Furuno depth/fishfinder. I am probably going out tomorrow (Thursday) morning. I have two other who want to go but they are coming from Mobile. Do you know a couple of local fishermen that might be able to go?


----------



## CurDog

Dang, that's cheaper than a charter boat. Some people don't understand the costs associated with a boat especially a 35'er. 
I know twins like fuel, 2 months ago we ran a 43'er w/twin diesels from PC to P'cola, refueled at MarineMax, fuel cost was $1,400. Not positive if we left out on topped out full tanks, but they were near full on our departure. So at only $50/person, that's Cheap. 
With a 35' Bertram, I'd be looking for a crew for a future overnite weekend trip (Fri-Sun). But not this weekend because of the impending hurricane. g/l on the crew, if I didn't have a boat I'd be jumping all over this trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## RBKBillings

I don't know where you got $50 per person. It's more like $80 to $100 per person to go around 15 miles out from the pass. I only go for day trips. 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## Reelbait

Couldn't agree more. Making it a trolling trip to the Edge for 12-16 hours and easily double that. There's also, bait, ice, tackle, boat prep time, boat and gear cleanup time. 
EJ
38' Betram w/ CAT 3208TAs


----------



## CurDog

RBKBillings said:


> I don't know where you got $50 per person. It's more like $80 to $100 per person to go around 15 miles out from the pass. I only go for day trips. 6 to 8 hours.


It always helps a bit IF you read All the posts. Read Post #4, plain as day, around $50. :yes:


----------



## GLW

Lots of people want a free ride in life. A few years back I owned a condo at Copper Mountain in Colorado. It was on the 10th hole, and backed up to the ski mountain. Many coworkers and neighbors wanted to use it for free; guess they were forgetting about insurance, maintenance, and HOA fees. :thumbdown:


----------



## captfredscharters

*Great trip with Richard*

Had a great trip on Richards' Bertram last Thursday. We found the Mingos a couple of miles southeast the Russian Freighter, shared cost $40/person


----------



## Wolfithius

I will call you to see about fishing next week. I am retired too, living in Niceville. If it works out, I'd be interested in Friday, Sept. 13. Son is in college at UWF and does not have any classes on Friday.


----------

